# better packaging ideas???



## huffychick (Aug 21, 2013)

here is a picture of what my bar soap labels are.  it's basically a cigar band i printed off my computer and then i print my logo on my sticker labels.  i wrap my bars using saran wrap.  i've been selling a lot just like this but i want it to look more professional. im a perfectionist and to me, this looks like poop! any cheap ideas to help me improve? i use avery.com to make my sticker labels with my logo which i will continue to do and i use microsoft word or works to print the ingredients on my band.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 21, 2013)

Instead of saran wrap, I would suggest shrink wrap. It's cost effective for me. Otherwise I like the label and overall look of the packaging.


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 21, 2013)

I like your label and band! It's simple but pretty.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

There are many websites that sell (or give away) label templates that you can either print yourself or take to a printer. I've seen all sorts of various designs, from vintage to 1950's... the list is endless. Try Googling it.


----------



## Nightlilly (Aug 21, 2013)

I was thinking about buying a designer pack of scrapbooking card stock for cigar bands. I saw a video of woman who match the color in her soaps to the colors in the design on the card stock. I get the impression that the natural look of your band and labels was a deliberate choice so I don't know if there is too much you can change and still keep with the natural look.

Is the packaged bar in the picture white or is that just glare from the camera? If it's a white bar, I would flip the colors on the band and label, do a lighter label (your logo will stand out more) and brown band.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 21, 2013)

I bought several sets of digital paper to make a band for  my soap with..


----------



## christinemm (Aug 22, 2013)

I love your tree image and the writing and cigar band. What to me is uninteresting is the gray color and how the soap is covered up. (Do not mean to offend, you asked!) Is there a way some of the soap can show? 

I am thinking of doing a peek a boo by having a cutout on the wrapping. I am experimenting right now. 

 I found a giant page of soap label ideas on Pinterest. I don't use that site much but wow what a free and inspiring resource it can be!
ChristineMM


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 22, 2013)

Is it Melt and Pour soap?  If so, I can see why you might prefer saran wrap to shrink wrap.  I'm guessing the color we see in the 2nd soap is the actual color of the soap, but initially it looks like you've wrapped the soap underneath the cigar band.  I like the simplicity of the wrapped soap and I like your label.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 22, 2013)

I am also curious if it is M&P (the unwrapped soap appears to be) or CP.  That might affect your choice of packaging.


----------



## huffychick (Aug 26, 2013)

this is a picture of the FIRST batch I made of hemp oil MP soap.  now that i've been working with all different kinds for a couple of months, i see what happened with this batch.  that white coloring on the wrapped soap is actually the other side of that top bar, but it was too bubbly when it dried. i spritzed alcohol but it obviously didnt take care of the situation.  none of my bars look like that anymore.  i'll find another bar soap to show you what i'm actually selling...and im not happy with it and would like to improve.  i think i'll try to go find shrink wrap very soon! i love the comments!! keep them coming! the photo i attached here is a cocoa lavender shea butter bar soap that i did sell. it's wrapped in saran wrap, then i put the cigar band with the ingredients on the back and topped it with my logo sticker. this is also one of the very first batches i made and the sticker fell lopsidded but people still bought it lol


----------



## christinemm (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't sell soap yet, just give as gifts. I am learning. I may start selling it so I am looking for options. I do still want to wrap and label the soaps I will gift to others. Couple of thoughts.

I saw a package on Pinterest that had a little peek a boo cutout window but otherwise was wrapped (in paper, I think it was brown craft paper). I was thinking of something more colorful. I liked the cutout because you could see it and smell it. The cutout could be made with a die cutter sold to scrapbookers in craft stores. 

Do people shrink wrap to hold in the scent so the scent lasts longer before the soap is sold? Plus because it holds in oils and will not be messy?

Talked to a local woman who started a cottage business making grain free protein bars. She said she has spent more time on packaging problems and options than developing her recipes. For her packaging has helped and hindered shelf life and it's important but frustrating as she didn't get into this for packaging! LOL Seems like soap is similar!


----------



## moonbeam (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't use it, but I hear there's also this kind of bio-film that you can use that's biodegradable and you can smell through it. I know my customers are very concerned about the environment, that may be another option for you.


----------



## earthsoap (Aug 30, 2013)

I band my soaps with recycled brown paper sacks.Cut them in 2"x7" strips and tie them off with hemp twine,that way if there is shrinkage,I can just retie.The paper is free and the hemp twine is inexpensive.


----------



## BillyJoe (Sep 8, 2013)

*Recycle*

Here are some soaps that I do for a local Yoga/Aromatherapy store.  Very simple and people love the packaging.


----------



## huffychick (Sep 10, 2013)

i changed from my glad saran wrap to a stretch-tite wrap plastic food wrap.  it definitely works better than saran wrap and it has a really weird smell after you stretch it and wrap the soap, but i noticed after a day or so, i could smell my soap through it again. here is a picture of a best seller pack i have sold with my new wrap.


----------

